# Cowgirl/Cowboy Kneeling at Cross



## horsey*kisses

i always thought it meant 'riding on faith' but im not 100% on that one lol


----------



## Moxie

I thought so too, it sounds about right but I wanted to make sure before I got one for myself.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I'm not really Catholic, but the barn I board at has very religious barn owners. They have this symbol in the arena. I think it is just showing their faith paired with their horses.


----------



## sandy2u1

I thought it represented cowboys churches. there is one not to far from here and they have t-shirts with that on it and their name.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I don't believe that it has exactly one meaning. 

To me it has always been a symbol of faith...Cowboys pray too.

I suppose you could have a biker dude standing in front of a cross with his chopper beside him too. The cowboy one is just more popular.


----------



## Moxie

I just wanted to see if it held any time of major significance before I put one on my car. lol


----------



## preacherval

Great question! I just bought this decal for my car, it is ment as a statement of faith in Jesus Christ. Philippians 2:10-11 ...that at the name of Jesus every knee *should* bow... (11.)and that every tongue _*should* confess that Jesus Christ is Lord.._(God has given us free will to choose His way of Salvation, Jesus is the only way to God (John 14:6) At death, there is no changing your mind, no gray area for you to kind of believe, even if you have choosen not to believe in Jesus Christ, we will all see the Truth who is Jesus Christ. If we did not make a choice to trust and obey Jesus Christ, we still bow before God and shall confess Jesus as Lord before we depart from the presence of God into Hell. _For it is written: "As I live, says the Lord, Every knee *shall* bow to Me, and every tongue *shall *confess to God." (Romans 14:11)_


----------



## ArabianChic

Oh I LOVE that decal! I found one once that was a barrel racer going around a cross and it said "Riding on Faith" but I didn't have enough money to buy it. 
There is another one that is similar and it says "Riding for the brand" although I have never been able to find it.


----------

